#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-03-09
<lamont> doko: rmic.1.gz iz dangling symlink after removing java-gcj-compat-dev on my breezy box...
<jbailey> Heya LaMont
<doko> lamont: dude, I just fixed ia32-libs, don't complain about the next one ... ;-P
<lamont> hi jbailey 
<lamont> doko:  hehe
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-03-06
<Dvalin> ahoi
#ubuntu-toolchain 2012-03-05
<coderrr> im trying to get the test toolchain ppa off my system and get rid of gcc-4.6 but i can't seem to, it says broken packages when i try to remove gcc-4.6-base
<coderrr> is there some special way im supposed to remove it from the system ?
<coderrr> if i try to remove gcc-4.6-base it wants to remove like the entire system basically as well
